# 20 Gallon High Tank DIY single T8 to 2 x CFL HO Light Strip Retrofit



## cohtrumpet (Jun 2, 2013)

Used 2 x 23W CFL 6500K lamps, Dual Opposing socket, Aluminium Dryer Tube, and small computer fan on existing strip light fixture. Duct tape and 2 hours time.

Removed single 18" T8 tube fixture from light hood. Fashioned reflector from Dryer tube. Built bracket for dual socket from dryer tube scraps. Cut vent holes in reflector to mirror holes in light hood. Cut hole in light hood on back just left of center to accommodate fan and leverage existing hood power cord. Mounted computer fan with airflow going into the hood to take advantage of convection.

So I went from a single 14W tube to 2 x 23 watts CFL (46 total watts) at 6500K. 3 x's more light! (-;

Total cost $17.26 in parts. Had computer fan and adapter already. Fan scavenged from old PC.

So this is admittedly a little kludgy, what with 2 power cords (one for lamps and one for 12v fan supply). It works tho and lamps are adequately cooled. The lamps rest on the glass from my tank cover, but I'm guessing that will heat sink them a little.

We will see how my plants get along now. The fish seem happier.

Cheers!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I read posts like this and wish I were that talented. Great info :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I did something similiar with my 30 gallon. I used aluminum flashing as a reflector and 2x 23w 6500k lamps .. I used 2 of THESE wired into the 29 gallon light fixture so the switch worked. I don't use a fan though. I just let them vent through the slits in the existing fixture. I poked holes in the flashing where the holes were for the existing fixture. I can throw a picture if someone needs it


----------

